# the goat man



## dharma bum (Sep 25, 2012)

this is an awesome read..

http://themoonlitroad.com/the-goat-man/


----------



## Tude (Sep 25, 2012)

*Great read! thx*


(coool!)


----------



## theycallmeHiggy (Sep 26, 2012)

What an awesome story. Thanks a lot man. It sad how many evil people are out there but its always amazing to see good people like him continue all the way till the end.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 6, 2012)

That was a wonderful read, though quite sad. 

It brought the Needle2Square guy to mind. Have any of you heard of this?
http://www.needle2square.com/
He began it as a charity thing for kids in Kenya. He and his goat started their walk in Seattle and are going all the way to Times Square. I've been following it for a little while. I first found out about it when he and his goat stopped at a hotel I was briefly working at in Oregon around July or so.


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 11, 2012)

I wish it was as easy to do something like he did nowadays. Hopefully I get to live a life as fulfilling as his.


----------



## katiehabits (Nov 13, 2012)

That story reminds me of the leather man. He was another wandering oddity of America. I feel like I posted something about him a while back.


----------

